# Wild camping North Wales



## KayLou85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi there, we’re new to wild camping and looking for as much advice as possible really. We’re looking at Anglesey and the Llyn Peninsula area, well anywhere in north wales would be good  we have a big Ducati motorhome and hopefully off to explore some amazing places this summer hols.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome along me to the group. I think spell check has converted to your motorhome into a two wheeled Ducati.


----------



## Gnomus (Jul 30, 2019)

Join up, possible sites are on a POI map you can download to a sat nav, its a brilliant resource


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 11, 2019)

I spend some fair time in and around North Wales, Id recommend the POIS too, get ur sticker, my bump into you some day.
Im just outside Conwy as we speak, listening to the rain and looking over the Marina


----------

